# Here's a bird for everyone......



## bill (May 21, 2004)

While going to do our regular visit/feed of the ducks and geese we got a very nice surprise today. She was so nice and friendly I was in shock. Normally she stays too far away to get any good pictures.....but not today. So here she is for everyone to enjoy.


----------

